# منتدى المشرفيين و الاعضاء المباركيين



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى المشرفيين و الاعضاء المباركيين*

*بقترح عمل قسم حاص للمشرفيين و الاعضاء المباركيين*
*فقد تزايد عدد الاعضاء المباركيين و يكون القسم *
*لترويج روح المحبه بين الاعضاء و جعلهم*
*يعرفون اخطائهم*
*و تكون كخطوه للتعليم اذا كانوا هيصبحوا مشرفيين*
*و لمناقشه المشاكل فى المنتدى و الاخطاء*
*و  كده يعنى هههههههههههههه*​*عايز اعرف راى الجميع*​


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى المشرفين موجود اصلا لكن مخفي عن البقية*

*اما قسم الاعضاء المباركين فهي فكرة حلوة و انا موافق عليها, لكن حاب اسمع رأي البقية..*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا روك على قبولك اقتراحى*
*و انا فى انتظار رد بقيه الاعضاء*


----------



## zaki (8 أبريل 2006)

*انا  معاك  يا  مينو  فى  الاقتراح  دا
خصوصآ  ان  فية  منتديات  مسيحية  عملة  منتدى  خاص  للاعضاء  المباكين  وهو  فكرة  كويسة  بس  لو  هيكون  فية  عمل  جماعى  ممكن  يتناقش
ويحتاج  لسرية*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا زكى على قبولك و مرورك و انا موافق على رايك بسريه المنتدى و النقاش *


----------



## Messias (8 أبريل 2006)

انا معاك يا مينو 

فعلا الفكره جديده و كويسه


و جميل جدا 

انها هتكون


* كخطوه للتعليم *


*لمناقشه المشاكل فى المنتدى و الاخطاء*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى ليك يا مسياس على مرورك و قبولك اقتراحى


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أبريل 2006)

*فعلا فكرة حلوة وانا موافق عليها 

ويبقي مخفي عن باقي الاعضاء يعني للاعضاء المسيحين فقط المباركين*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى كتير ليك يا مينا على قبول اقتراحى*
*و على رايك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبى*
*سلام و نعمه ...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 أبريل 2006)

*اقترررررررررررررررررررررررررررراح جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى يا مينا على مرورك و ردك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

فكرة جميلة جدا   
شكرا ليك يامينو

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على رايك يا جورج
و ميرسى على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

